# Toolchest restoration - good quality hardware?



## HarryB2019 (16 May 2022)

Hi All,

Recently I came into possession of a piece of family history, a lovely tool chest which belonged to my great grandfather. It's actually in pretty good nick but I want to do a little bit of restoration (whilst retaining the character). 

Main job is to replace the metal hardware which has rusted; corner protectors, suitcase style handle, and a new lock

Can anyone recommend a good supplier for these parts - that aren't the usual cheap and nasty ironmongery you see if you do a quick Google? 

I'm prepared to spend a bit of money getting some hardware which will last as long as the last ones did! 

Best

Harry


----------



## okeydokey (16 May 2022)

Wood it be possible to wire wool the rust off and then burnish to get a good finish while keeping original
Re the lock a new one will not fit properly. Can you do the same as above most lock Places will cut a key if that's an issue


----------



## Blackswanwood (16 May 2022)

I would suggest having a look at Savills …









H.E.Savill period furniture fittings


Top quality solid brass chrome kitchen handles, reproduction victorian cabinet handles and kitchen cupboard handles furniture restorer .




hesavill.co.uk


----------



## Orraloon (17 May 2022)

Pictures of the parts you need to repair / replace will help a lot.
Regards
John


----------



## Trextr7monkey (17 May 2022)

Agree with above steel wool and polishing machine is the way forward. Our local locksmith has made extra keys for existing locks when no key came with the box. Wide variety of handles on e bay


----------

